# Beta-Carotene Verdict



## MadMong (Apr 22, 2019)

OK so I've seen people say NOT to take beta-carotene because it gives you a splotchy ass orange staining where the area around your mouth will go more yellow than others, your hands too and stuff.

Then I've seen people say it gives you a better tan than an actual tan and is universally preferable by women.

So which is it? Just depends on how you respond to it or how much you take?

Some people get splotchy others get a god like glow?

Can we get some actual experience reports from users here..


----------



## fobos (Apr 22, 2019)

It likely won't do anything


----------



## MadMong (Apr 22, 2019)

What do you mean? It's already common knowledge beta-carotene will change your skin color if you take enough. The question is whether the results are uniform and desirable or splotchy and Trumpish.


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 22, 2019)

astaxanthin or we its name is better, gives pink, add a proper tan and u have god coloring


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> astaxanthin or we its name is better, gives pink, add a proper tan and u have god coloring



pink ?


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> pink ?


red*


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 22, 2019)

Honestly it was a bad experience for me,
Some parts were more orange then others.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 22, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> red*









like that ?


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 22, 2019)

MadMong said:


> OK so I've seen people say NOT to take beta-carotene because it gives you a splotchy ass orange staining where the area around your mouth will go more yellow than others, your hands too and stuff.
> 
> Then I've seen people say it gives you a better tan than an actual tan and is universally preferable by women.
> 
> ...


I took a shit ton of it (20,000IU) for 3 months and saw no difference. I'm fucking half asian and I felt like I looked paler, probably due to weather tbh. Sunless tanner is much more reliable and you can remove it whenever. It depends on the person, is my verdict.


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 22, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 44202
> 
> 
> like that ?


yes, search gandy pics, he has that reddish tone under his skin


----------



## MadMong (Apr 22, 2019)

So one guy got splotchy results and another had no results..

0:2 for beta carotene so far. Let's keep it coming guys!


----------



## Zero (Apr 22, 2019)

Just take it and see what happens, no use in speculating

It's not like you're overdosing on some roid


----------



## MadMong (Apr 22, 2019)

Zero said:


> Just take it and see what happens, no use in speculating
> 
> It's not like you're overdosing on some roid



I don't want to risk looking splotchy and orange until the crap wears off? Good enough reason for me.


----------



## Zero (Apr 22, 2019)

MadMong said:


> I don't want to risk looking splotchy and orange until the crap wears off? Good enough reason for me.



I highly doubt it will last for years to come


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 22, 2019)

Predictors of facial attractiveness and health in humans


Facial attractiveness has been suggested to provide signals of biological quality, particularly health, in humans. The attractive traits that have been implicated as signals of biological quality include sexual dimorphism, symmetry, averageness, adiposity, ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov







https://watermark.silverchair.com/arw188.pdf?token=AQECAHi208BE49Ooan9kkhW_Ercy7Dm3ZL_9Cf3qfKAc485ysgAAAkIwggI-BgkqhkiG9w0BBwagggIvMIICKwIBADCCAiQGCSqGSIb3DQEHATAeBglghkgBZQMEAS4wEQQMvHP0303VkHsU5j4TAgEQgIIB9WPHkQ0jF-m6JBn7b07UvztOvn5uLncf23qvf-hdOX2WWwN9UEvYwsw6Ga4DL72-v2EEqCSIWyaIwuU7H8Z6Tot6Ta1toHSScpE2ilVeGb8YGPg3NCHK5pPQOWWW2xvEonryoS69P9i6B4dvlt9xKfjNivaGDB0xjLmOEkP2cUpWZANmDoCkIVWUTFNiMkIfeONrQpE7B3l_p1jK-PATaE7IcOpUZMYV_o5T4Xk2Pl05SQcoJ-KTojEAPgulZv0EqHERJ-N38KySEABXeOsHvmFRgqd4HJXFpbU1x-OeIQP2wKTAq6yWg2m4UsYPpaugRJFMqLqFq4xT8qf-40MuE6mMSYXGlzptLjpWeFoONCZ0rAfmw4eFRshnRJyGB93UJgsWwUklJGUepqPmDf6JZBDMd0gbRrzreAFFcvPBtGrzLHFM1vJrFl3cLxjyFneA39QRhD66YgByoMbdAiPF_9qR7PpKwleiP071-z-I5spXOibh2YG6Tq-dAWfngzsL_1rWrTmFn3GT-BBa-RUOXzkCkNEIBn-F0CnGbAnwW1y72olHumfTtNd3Y9Btr4Sa4kodYOFKdV8TfjTaOYVjHoOovUPBT7ZHn-dxUy6q1IxQC0oLnMegcj6mWSC55VWVRZ3AlBA5cLveC0CcdkSxNtjBkK43Zg




Can you link those stuff about people testing beta carotene? There’s many more studies about beta carotene and it’s influence.


----------



## Acnno (Apr 23, 2019)

I've been eating 5 carrots a day (or at least 6-5 days in a week) I will see how it will go. I started about 1 month ago with only 1 carrot because I have never really eaten raw carrots prior to that . Can't really see any change yet. Is 5 even enough or should I increase the digits?


----------



## Tony (Apr 23, 2019)

just eat liver for proper animal vitamin A
jfl at plant based beta carotene
the chad vitA vs the incel beta carotene 
@MentalCel


----------



## MentalCel (Apr 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> just eat liver for proper animal vitamin A
> jfl at plant based beta carotene
> the chad vitA vs the incel beta carotene
> @MentalCel


This tbh. You literally can't even convert vit a from beta carotene or if you can it's like 2% JFL. Legit cope it does nothing.


----------



## buflek (Apr 23, 2019)

Acnno said:


> I've been eating 5 carrots a day (or at least 6-5 days in a week) I will see how it will go. I started about 1 month ago with only 1 carrot because I have never really eaten raw carrots prior to that . Can't really see any change yet. Is 5 even enough or should I increase the digits?


i read somewhere you need to eat 1kg of carrots a day at least. i guess drinking carrot juice is easier


----------



## Acnno (Apr 25, 2019)

Not sure about that, wouldn't wanna be too orange now ?


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 25, 2019)

Has been taking it for quite a long time. If you can’t tan then it is better then nothing


----------



## Fuck models (Apr 25, 2019)

I ate 1-2 carrots a day took 28.000IU beta carotene and drank carrots juice time to time for 2 3 months all I Got was Orange hands


----------



## x30001 (Apr 25, 2019)

Take it and get in the sun too


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

My skin gets clearer and healthier lol. Not tan like.


----------

